

Google now treats .io as a generic tld - thehodge
https://plus.google.com/+PierreFar/posts/RRmd67776wm

======
thehodge
Updated list - .ad, .as, .bz, .cc, .cd, .co, .dj, .fm, .gg, .io, .la, .me,
.ms, .nu, .sc, .sr, .su, .tv, .tk and .ws

------
thehodge
I believe it was requested on HN the other day, someone looks to be watching
us :)

